# Polished Mazzer Major/Faema Legend



## dwalsh1




----------



## 4085

Denis, I should think more than one or two will be changing colour right now!


----------



## coffeechap

dude that is lush


----------



## Southpaw

They individually look good but make a stunning pair


----------



## bubbajvegas

Wow,looks the nuts Den,well jel


----------



## Spukey

That legend is a thing of beauty! One of my favourite E61 machines. The portafilter handles are the best design i have ever seen. How much do these legends go for Dennis?


----------



## coffeechap

£3000 spukey.....


----------



## dwalsh1

£3517 now Dave



coffeechap said:


> £3000 spukey.....


----------



## coffeechap

not if you get t from here!!!!!!

http://www.italiankitchenaids.com/products.php?cat=44


----------



## glevum

Looking at these yesterday on youtube. Di crema i think it was. Single group is push button not lever


----------



## dwalsh1

That single group shown is a Faema Jubilee (Auto) but described as a Faema Legend (Semi-Auto).


----------



## coffeechap

ha ha it is actually the legend the same as yours den as i have spoken to them in italy, the description is the same as the model underneath which is the auto variant.


----------



## Spukey

Very expensive but very nice!

Dennis you have a top set up there mate! Unique to say the least!


----------



## Spukey

Is this legend you machine for life or do you have eyes for a future change, probably couldn't class it as an upgrade haha


----------



## repeat

Look fantastic together. Are you tasting the difference or is the grinder still breaking in?


----------



## painty

What a great combo. Are those some kind of anti-vibration pads under the feet?


----------



## dwalsh1

coffeechap said:


> ha ha it is actually the legend the same as yours den as i have spoken to them in italy, the description is the same as the model underneath which is the auto variant.


Are we looking at the same link Dave? All I can see is a Faema Jubilee (The auto is called the jubilee)



Spukey said:


> Is this legend you machine for life or do you have eyes for a future change, probably couldn't class it as an upgrade haha


Don't have a future machine or upgrade in mind mate

.



repeat said:


> Look fantastic together. Are you tasting the difference or is the grinder still breaking in?


Thought this question would rear its head but without a second grinder to hand I wouldn't know a taste difference. I was hoping to have my sj around a while longer but someone was after a sj

.



painty said:


> What a great combo. Are those some kind of anti-vibration pads under the feet?


Those are ice hockey pucks. Someone who owns a Legend in the States suggested them as he had them on his machine. There is an option for longer legs in the States as it's the law apparently to be able to clean under the machine so that's why the pucks are there so I can get under it to clean


----------



## Glenn

Lovely looking machine and grinder combination


----------



## Sami

Holy crap that setup is ridiculous! (In a good way)


----------



## coffeechap

i love the fact i get to pull shots on this lush setup when i pop round to see den, it really is a peice of art and makes the most sublime coffee


----------



## Callum_T

Such a lush setup Dennis - sure the lever legends been helping you season the major!


----------



## dwalsh1

Funnily enough Callum no.



Callum_T said:


> Such a lush setup Dennis - sure the lever legends been helping you season the major!


----------



## garyashe

Awesome grinder


----------



## gman147

WOW that Faema... me/ drools.

Ergonomic perfection!


----------



## Soll

Dwalsh, is that a plumbed in version or tank?


----------



## dwalsh1

It's plumbed mate. Don't think you can get a tank one...........







.




Soll said:


> Dwalsh, is that a plumbed in version or tank?


----------



## dwalsh1

New pics added for you newbes


----------



## Mrboots2u

dwalsh1 said:


> New pics added for you newbes


Ill count myself as a newb..









It's a great space you have there for your coffee gear ...


----------



## Xpenno

Now that is one great looking set up you have there!!! Droool. Bet it makes some amazing tasting coffee.


----------



## Orangertange

Is that how the mazzer comes or did you get a respray?


----------



## dwalsh1

It was a special order I requested to Mazzer via the dealer.



Orangertange said:


> Is that how the mazzer comes or did you get a respray?


----------



## coffeechap

Don't think it is the only one on the forum though, must come round soon den!


----------



## Milanski

Bespoke hopper?

Amazing corner


----------



## coffeebean

Fantastic setup! Very shiny!!


----------



## dwalsh1

coffeechap said:


> Don't think it is the only one on the forum though, must come round soon den!


You had a shed load of them dave so yeah they are/will be as common as a ek43 soon


----------



## Thecatlinux

Saw this bumped up again, Wow what a lovely looking machine , should think coffee must be in demand when you have visitors .


----------



## dwalsh1

Xpenno said:


> Bet it makes some amazing tasting coffee.


It does if the person on the end of it knew what he was doing


----------



## coffeechap

I dont know Den I think you make a mean flatwhite.


----------



## dwalsh1

coffeechap said:


> I dont know Den I think you make a mean flatwhite.


Flattery will get you everywhere Dave


----------



## nickmorrisrdg

coffeechap said:


> not if you get t from here!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.italiankitchenaids.com/products.php?cat=44


I make it £3,800? (1.21 to the £)


----------



## nickmorrisrdg

Sorry - that last post was pointless - the thread goes way back - which i missed.


----------



## iroko

Sublime set up, fantastic.


----------

